# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne > Forum reumatologiczne >  Proszę o zinterpretowanie wyników ANA2, co dalej z tym robić?

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,
mam poważny problem, od kilkunastu miesięcy czuję się fatalnie, zaczęło się od bolących stawów. Stawy puchły, były ciepłe i niemiłosiernie bolały. Nie były to zawsze te same stawy, mam wrażenie jakby ból i objawy towarzyszące wędrowały po całym ciele. Jestem słaba, bolą mnie mięśnie, nie mam siły mocno ścisnąć jakiegoś przedmiotu. Jestem tak słaba, że ostatnio pojawiły się zawroty głowy Dzień zaczynam od środków przeciwbólowych, bo taki tok leczenia zalecili mi lekarze. Badania krwi są w górnej granicy normy, OB przyspieszone, CRP podwyższone. Kierowano mnie już do ortopedy, na zabiegi rehabilitacyjne, ale to nic nie pomagało, gdyż problem prawdopodobnie leży gdzie indziej. Pani Doktor Reumatolog do której w końcu po kilkunastu miesiącach bezskutecznego leczenia trafiłam skierowała mnie po moich sugestiach na badanie ANA1. Wynik wyszedł dodatni. Dostałam skierowanie na ANA2. I tu zaczynają się schody...   
..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ......................
ANA2 dodatni         
Metodą immnufluorescencji pośredniej (IIF) na komórkach HEp-2 STWIERDZONO:
- obecność przeciwciał antycentromerowych (ACA) w mianie 1:20480,
- obecność przeciwciał antycytoplazmatycznych dających na komórkach HEp-2 obraz świecenia mitochondrialny w mianie 1: 2560

Przy podejrzeniu pierwotnej żółciowej marskości wątroby wskazane jest wykonanie badania w kierunku sprawdzenia obecności przeciwciał przeciwmitochondrialnych typu M2, ponieważ są one markerem tego schorzenia.
..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ......................
Nie zrobiono mi badania AMA M2, tylko badanie czy nie mam żółtaczki wszczepiennej typu B. Wyjaśniając, że to by wykazało też, że jest,  marskość wątroby, czy na pewno??????????

Wiem, że przeciwciała antycytoplazmatyczne, mogą występować w innych chorobach autoimmunologicznych, jak choćby w ziarniakowości Wegenera,, choroby Crohna itd.
Natomiast przeciwciała przeciwmitochondrialne mogą występować w pierwotnej żółciowej marskości wątroby, ale również w toczniu trzewnym, zapaleniu mięśnia sercowego, zespole antyfosfolipidowym, kile czy twardzinie układowej. 
A jeszcze są przeciwciała ACA, które u mnie stwierdzono, co z nimi?
Z góry dziękuję za pomoc.

Pani Doktor stwierdziła, że wyniki nie pokryły się z jej przypuszczeniami i w tym wypadku należy zostawić sprawę tak jak jest. A mi się już żyć odechciewa, dzień dzień na tabletkach przeciwbólowych, od tylu miesięcy. Z dnia na dzień coraz gorzej. 
Proszę o interpretacje tych wyników, powiedzcie proszę jakie wyniki powinnam jeszcze zrobić, żeby dowiedzieć się co mi jest. Bo ja jestem już u kresu sił, bezradność odbiera mi nadzieję.

----------

